# spring ligament repair



## jlmuse (Nov 5, 2009)

Help!

We have an op note from an ortho sx, listing 4 procedures:
1) left calcaneal medializing osteotomy left foot (28300)
2) debridement of the posterior tibial tendon left foot (28238)
3) flexor digitorum longus transfer left foot (27691)
4) Repair of spring ligament left foot (?????)

We cannot find a repair that fits the ligament category for foot. Haven't found a connection to spring lig in any of the first 3 procedures.... 

any ideas?


----------



## phyllisd01 (Nov 5, 2009)

*hope this helps*

The plantar calcaneonavicular ligament extends from the calcaneus to the navicular bone and prevents the head of the talus from pushing down between the calcaneus and the navicular bones. This ligament is also know as the spring ligament since it is believed to give a spring-like action the the foot when walking


----------



## jlmuse (Nov 9, 2009)

My ortho coder understands what it is, she is just having difficulty finding a repair of a ligament code- we've looked everywhere and need some other options for actual codes! 

Thx for the working definition- its better than the medical wording!


----------

